# The Classic



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone follow it online or read the live blogs?

Basstrax blew but I followed the live blogs day to day and enjoyed watching the weigh in's live online and was quite happy with it. Should be showing on tv next weekend and am looking forward to checking it out. 

Props to Chris Lane for the W.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I tried to follow but I was extremely disappointed with ESPN!
I know they sold the rights but this is the Super Bowl of fishing and they could have at least put it on one of the 50 different ESPN channels! I'm sure it would draw higher ratings and better advertisers than Women's field hockey!
I hope the guys that bought BASS find someone to televise all the tourneys and build it back up to it's potential. Fishing is booming and interest is at an all-time high....and all we get is reruns!!!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought the on-line coverage was pretty good. Did you guys check out the war room? It had some good coverage and the live weigh-ins were awesome.


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

I think ESPN2 has coverage this weekend coming up, kinda sucks after it's over, already know who won...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

therockgj said:


> I think ESPN2 has coverage this weekend coming up, kinda sucks after it's over, already know who won...


I agree, and they'll edit 3 days down to fit in an hour long show. (45 min. After commercials) but i'll watch and be excited at the begining, then think about the way it used to be at the end..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lang99 said:


> I thought the on-line coverage was pretty good. Did you guys check out the war room? It had some good coverage and the live weigh-ins were awesome.


Time Warner was having issues out in my area...from what I did get to see in the War Room, it was cool...hopefully when they finally get someone to televise this event LIVE, they can do some of the broadcast from there!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Didn't watch any of the coverage, didn't even know who won til I read it on here. (I'm terrible I know) Guess I'll try to catch it on ESPN2 to see the highlights. Haven't been watching alot of fishing this year so far, ready to get back out there full bore.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I would love to watch it live...but I understand why it isn't. The manpower, time, and money that would go into it would just make it impossible. It's not like a regular sporting event they would have to cover 50 guys fishing up and down miles and miles of river through different stretches and the possibility of covering that is a little extreme. I'll be content with watching it on Saturday morning... it is better than nothing.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fish G3 said:


> I would love to watch it live...but I understand why it isn't. The manpower, time, and money that would go into it would just make it impossible. It's not like a regular sporting event they would have to cover 50 guys fishing up and down miles and miles of river through different stretches and the possibility of covering that is a little extreme. I'll be content with watching it on Saturday morning... it is better than nothing.


They did it live for 3 years. Not necessarily every minute of the tourny, but they had reporters running around in chase boats following the leaders, giving live reports right from the water. It was really cool, especially when i was on live t.v. behind kim baine giving an update on arron martens fishing a dropshot under a bridge on the ohio in downtown pittsburgh. Basically they would have a few 1/2 hr. Segments that would come on throughout each day. Kinda gave a little more intensity to the coverage. But i'm sure it was expensive and the logistics behind it have to be mind boggling!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> They did it live for 3 years. Not necessarily every minute of the tourny, but they had reporters running around in chase boats following the leaders, giving live reports right from the water. It was really cool, especially when i was on live t.v. behind kim baine giving an update on arron martens fishing a dropshot under a bridge on the ohio in downtown pittsburgh. Basically they would have a few 1/2 hr. Segments that would come on throughout each day. Kinda gave a little more intensity to the coverage. But i'm sure it was expensive and the logistics behind it have to be mind boggling!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


True...and nobody wants to pony up the cash to make it happen.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Fish G3 said:


> True...and nobody wants to pony up the cash to make it happen.


That's the pisser! They can come up with every electronic known to Man and they still can't put a remote camera on a boat to see what a fisherman is doing "Live"!
Heck, they can use the War Room stuff and then remote cameras on all the boats, with the hosts talking about whats going on, plus all the updates!! You can't grow a sport and sell advertising if you can get the product out to those that want to watch it "Live"!
Fishing has had a huge growth recently and new markets are opening, hopefully someone realizes "Hey, a buck can be made here!!"


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fish G3 said:


> True...and nobody wants to pony up the cash to make it happen.


Exactly! When one camera costs about 3 grand.... nobody wants to watch a sudden rain shower end that cameras life. Maybe jerry mccinnis will slowly get it back on track. He owns the production company, and now partial ownership of bass, so hopfully he can get the 2 to work together again....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I thought ESPN was gonna be great for B.A.S.S....instead I just had to watch SEC womens gymnastics run over for 15 minutes in order to catch day 3 of the classic, a week later. 

Hopefully McKinnis gets things back on track.

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------

